# Praise the death of metal



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

> When metal is between generations, it always falls back to its roots as loud angry rock for people who have basically never found a direction in life and want it to be someone else's fault.
> 
> Those people, called Crowdists, make any genre into generic crap because they're trying to use it as a means toward justifying themselves, so the pander and avoid any clear direction because they have no direction, and having direction is offensive to those without direction. That's why we have nu-metal (hip-hop, alternative and metal) and metalcore (post-punk and technical death metal) which are essentially carnival music, aiming to distract with radical diversity because it has no goal or anything to communicate except "it's not my fault, I'm horny and stoned and life sucks."
> 
> ...


If you want good metal, you don't want to support metal -- you want to support only the good metal, otherwise the genre gets awash in mediocre stuff. Those mediocre bands, labels, magazines, etc. are starting to give up and go back to indie and punk, which is awesome. Cheer the fail of this intermediate, dying genre. For more information, see Assimilation.


----------



## Bgroovy2 (Mar 27, 2009)

I say burry metal in the same coffin that contains the last remnents of country and all other fleeting fads of Pop !


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Especially odious pop song structures.


----------

